# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  Java Tools

## zehs_sha

JFlash - The Pure Java Flash Player

JFlash has the aim to create a pure Java player for Macromedia .SWF flash media files wit support for J2SE and J2ME (CLDC 1.0 / MIDP 2.0).
The current J2SE version is an early ALPHA that works fine with some older .SWF files (up to version 3) and supports most of the features available for it. The J2ME variant is in a very early state, it compiles but most of the functionality isn't converted yet. After both are development versions, they are currently available in CVS only.

The next steps in further development are as simple as important: creation of support of the newer and missing Flash-tags. The current implementation itself informs about which unknown tags have been found by printing error messages. Additionally the code needs to be a litte bit more documented (in JavaDoc format) to get a nice documentation for developers out of it.

\http://www.download.com/J-Flash/3000...-10559100.html

----------


## zehs_sha

IzPack is a one-stop solution for *packaging, distributing and deploying* applications.   

     It is fully *cross-platform* and generates a *single installer*.     As such, it is an alternative to native solutions such as platform-specific installers and     package managers.   

     IzPack-generated installers only require a Java virtual machine to run.   

*Many companies and projects* have been using IzPack over the years.     Some enjoyed it so much that they even decided to use it as the     basis of their own installers! 



http://izpack.org/

----------


## zehs_sha

iReport is the most popular visual reporting tool for JasperReports (Java reporting library) and JasperServer (reporting server). You can manage charts, images, subreports, etc. Data sources: JDBC, TableModels, JavaBeans, XML, Hibernate, CSV etc. Output

http://sourceforge.net/project/showf...group_id=64348

----------


## zehs_sha

* * 
 
Swing Designer is compatible with* any Java IDE* based on Eclipse 3.0 through 3.4. 



http://www.windowbuilderpro.com/


** 
 
   GWT Designer  is compatible with* any Java IDE* based on Eclipse 3.2, 3.3, 3.4 or higher(ajax tools).


**

*(includes all the Designer products—WindowBuilder Pro, SWT Designer. Swing Designer. and GWT Designer)*
   WindowBuilder Pro, SWT Designer and Swing Designer are compatible with* any Java IDE* based on Eclipse 2.1 through 3.4. 





http://www.windowbuilderpro.com/

----------


## zehs_sha

JFreeChart is a free 100% Java chart library that makes it easy for developers to display professional quality charts in their applications. JFreeChart's extensive feature set includes:

a consistent and well-documented API, supporting a wide range of chart types;a flexible design that is easy to extend, and targets both server-side and client-side applications;support for many output types, including Swing components, image files (including PNG and JPEG), and vector graphics file formats (including PDF, EPS and SVG);JFreeChart is "open source" or, more specifically, free software. It is distributed under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public Licence (LGPL), which permits use in proprietary applications.

more:
http://www.jfree.org/jfreechart/

----------


## zehs_sha

Parses, manipulates, and outputs XML using standard Java constructs. API is similar to DOM, but easier to use. [Open Source, BSD-like]                              
Documentation
Binaries
JavaDoc
Binary
Source
FAQ
Specification
Mission


http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorial...XML-and-Java/1

http://www.cafeconleche.org/books/xmljava/

http://www.java-tips.org/java-se-tip...e-in-java.html


http://www.javaworld.com/jw-03-2000/jw-03-xmlsax.html

----------

